

Telephone companies to abandon land lines - tokenadult
http://www.salon.com/2013/07/09/telephone_companies_abandon_copper_phone_lines_ap/

======
baltcode
Doesn't DSL use the same lines? There's got to be a market for that. Or is the
tech not competitive with cable and wireless?

